# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Elbow pain and how to overcome it?

## stoic1

I'm 41 and have been lifting weights pretty heavy since I was in my early 20's. Recently I was doing dips and had a sharp pain right above my elbow on the backside of my arm. It even hurts to rest my elbow on my desk at work. Everything I have read says to rest and ice it. Hs anyone had this happen and how long was the recovery time?



The joys of turning 40!!


Thanks

----------


## stoic1

Update, the pain is getting worse, I may have to go see a doc. 200 views and no replies? Any one have any suggestions for joint pain?

----------


## makel

Hey Stoic1, I answered this same question from another guy off of Face Book. With my experience with Tricep Tendon problem for the last 4-5 yrs, I can probbbly tell you that it is your tricep tendon which is very inflammed. I had the same problem, even to the point where I had to constantly move it at night while sleeping. So I kept taking ibuprofen on and off I would layoff what made it hurt. Did this for about 3 yrs. Well last summer decided to start doing skull crushers again. Well long story short tore tricep tendon off the bone, had to have surgery to reattach it. So my suggesttion is to go see your dr and get a xray and mri.

----------


## tcw

If the pain is constant...you may have torn something. But...it might only be a sprain (which is also a tear...but a minor one that won't require surgery).

Never know until a MRI is taken. 

I recently injured my knee...i thought i had torn my MCL...but it turned out to be a sprain (minor tear). But the pain was brutal. I could barely walk....but the Dr.said it was only a sprain....LOL.

Like makel said...if the pain persists and its an 8 on a 10 scale....get to the Dr.

----------


## tcw

Double post

----------


## Kk570h

Take some Vicodin or oxycodone they usually do me the trick , lol .....jk

----------


## Kk570h

Something simple like biofreeze will help a lot , ice..heat .... Whatever works for you did ou try anyhing

----------


## Chris J

stoic, I was hitting tri's really heavy last year for a few months. Both elbows starting hurting. One more so than the other though. Just driving and holding steering wheel or other awkward postions hurt even though I was not pushing or applying pressure on the tri or elbow. To lean against the sink in the morning to shave or brush my teeth sent rediculous pain through the area. I went to the Dr. and got on a dose of anti inflamatory steroids . I know some of you have done this. You take like 7 the first day (pills) then 6 then 5 and so on. On the fifth day the pain was just about gone. 90% inprovement. I stayed away from dips, tricep extensions and even heavy bench for a couple of weeks. Unfortunetly, lifting heavy can reagitate the problem. Check out the anti inflamatory steroid routine. It helped me. Overhead tri extensions with dumbells still agitate it. Some time away from tri' and the pills should help

----------


## rdcrdrvr

stoic1, chances are you have Medial Epicondylitis (golfers elbow) if it is on the inside of the arm. Check out YouTube; there are a bunch of stretches and exercises up can try. 

ChrisJ is right, even the smallest little bump can cause excruciating pain. You may want to try the stretching, massages, ice and Advil, etc. I also recommend an elbow sleeve; wear it at night. It helps keep it warm that part of the arm does not have man blood vessels. 

If you can't get it back on track you need to go to an orthopedic surgeon and he can prescribe what ChrisJ had or get a cortisone injection in the tendon (hurts like a bi***) and the pain will go away in a couple of days. I still do some of the stretches in the video to avoid recurrence.

----------


## lovbyts

> stoic, I was hitting tri's really heavy last year for a few months. Both elbows starting hurting. One more so than the other though. Just driving and holding steering wheel or other awkward postions hurt even though I was not pushing or applying pressure on the tri or elbow. To lean against the sink in the morning to shave or brush my teeth sent rediculous pain through the area. I went to the Dr. and got on a dose of anti inflamatory steroids. I know some of you have done this. You take like 7 the first day (pills) then 6 then 5 and so on. On the fifth day the pain was just about gone. 90% inprovement. I stayed away from dips, tricep extensions and even heavy bench for a couple of weeks. Unfortunetly, lifting heavy can reagitate the problem. Check out the anti inflamatory steroid routine. It helped me. Overhead tri extensions with dumbells still agitate it. Some time away from tri' and the pills should help


You are talking about Prednisone.

----------


## stoic1

I am going to try all the suggestions above but ultimately I think I'm going to have to go to the Dr. I think I reall messed it up with DB kickbacks last night. NOT HAPPY!! I guess I'm going to have one LARGER arm, like Popey pretty soon.

----------


## John Andrew

I have had this type of problem many times. Anti inflammatories work slowly, just find the best for you by trial and error but in the long run I think a cortisone injection no more than once each 4 to 5 years. I try to vary routines, Warm up a lot and avoid going to low on overhead presses. Stay away from the pain killers! You need to know you are gettting better , not damaging yourself more. Patience always. I've always had the cortisone given with a local anesthetic and there is no real pain! Good luck John.

----------


## stoic1

I went to my dr. today, he barely looked at my elbow and asked how I injured it. I told him what happened, he prescribed anti- inflammatories and sent me on my way. 1 minute, MAX! I've seen this guy for many years and he spends one minute? I sure hate to bash doctors but I am quickly losing faith in him. This is the same guy who put me on TRT, one shot of test cyp, 200mg/ml, 1cc once a month. I think it's time to find another dr. I jus ha to vent, thanks!

----------


## gearbox

Many doctors do that procedure. Running an mri or xray to see what the problem is cost big $. I would demand something more next time and see what he says. And I have had some issues with my pronator teres so I know the feeling.

----------


## tcw

Nah...that's the protical bro. First Dr. Writes a script...if script doesn't work....then xrays, etc.




> Many doctors do that procedure. Running an mri or xray to see what the problem is cost big $. I would demand something more next time and see what he says. And I have had some issues with my pronator teres so I know the feeling.

----------


## fit2bOld

Tried a cortisone shot in my elbow 2 weeks ago actually made it worse, that wore off and it back to the same, ice pack at night works best

----------


## Thunderforge

> I'm 41 and have been lifting weights pretty heavy since I was in my early 20's. Recently I was doing dips and had a sharp pain right above my elbow on the backside of my arm. It even hurts to rest my elbow on my desk at work. Everything I have read says to rest and ice it. Hs anyone had this happen and how long was the recovery time?
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of turning 40!!
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Stoic,

I've had exactly the same issue. It's age and heavy lifting. I went a year before I saw real improvement. I know it's not what you want to hear, it wasn't what I wanted to hear either, which is why it took so long to heal up. Stop working tris. Get yourself a good anti inflammatory. Lovebyts mentions Prednisone and that's the ticket as far as I'm concerned as well. Train around the muscle. It will still get worked from any pressing you do so watch that as well.

----------


## ironbeck

I don"t want to be condescending, but if it hurts when you di it, don't do it! I mean we are training to have an over all feeling of wellness and betterment...right? Lay of the tri exercise for a while, maybe revert back to pushup they are very underated. personally I find a luke warm bath with epson salts to work wonders for achs and pains. If your body is talking to you, then LISTEN to it. No point in making it worse by being hard headed.

----------


## GFA

Bumping this thread. I just started having the same problem, golfers elbow (2 days ago). Hurts when I do pull type exercises like rows, curls. 

Going to lay off the exercises that agitate it, ice, stretch, light rehab exercises and hopefully it gets better soon. 

Last year I had tennis elbow in the other arm... UGH. That took forever to heal, hopefully this doesn't take as long. Difficult to even pick up the kids. 

In the meantime, lots of squats and cardio and maybe light push exercises if they dont bother the elbow.

----------

